# waking up early makes my ibs-d much worse!



## Kane3030 (Aug 14, 2000)

i am a college student and twice a week i have to wake up at 8am for work. even if i dont eat anything, i usually have horrible ibs-d for hours! however, if i wake up at 10:30am, i am much better and am not sick for the day (usually). does anyone else have a personal correlation with waking time and ibs problems?


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

I know if I dont get enough sleep I can have a bad IBS attack. I am not sure why .I am sorry that you are having a tough time.{{Hugs}}Em


----------



## andersona9 (May 23, 2000)

I am the same way Kane! I wake up at 4:30 AM every weekday for work and my symptoms are much worse, but when I sleep until 9:00AM on the weekends, I always feel much better! Kinda wierd I guess!-Al


----------



## tleitner (Oct 10, 2003)

Maybe it's just simply the stress of knowing you have to get up early and getting to the job. I also get up at 5:30 am for a 1 hour commute to work. I don't DARE put anything in my mouth until I actually get to work. And even then, I'm praying madly that my gut will stay calm for this hour long drive. Since I only have problems after I eat in the AM this is a good solution; but yes, I do notice that on the weekends, this does not happen probably because I'm much more relaxed.


----------



## GoLightly (Mar 23, 2003)

I'm just the same, the earlier I get up the worse my morning D can be. If I have to get up before 6:30 than there is absolutely no doubt that i'll have D within about 5 minutes...(Though things are a little better now I'm taking Calcium)


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

When you all say that you feel worse when you get up early, are you actually getting ENOUGH sleep? Maybe it's a lack of sleep that's the main culprit.Also, do you keep an early wake-up time everyday when you get up early? Interstingly, the body's clock and one's gut are closely linked. It could be that symptoms are worsened by an upset to regular schedule. Just some thoughts...


----------



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

hi there. i am a college student as well, and before, the diarrhea i would have from waking up in the morning was just terrible. i would roll off from my bed and immediately have to use the loo. but now, i wake up at 5 in the morning and take lomotil, lexapro, and anti spasmodics. i find that the lower levels your stress is in, the more control you can have over your diarrhea problems. the lexapro really really helps me. it also is a big help when i have to wake up to go take an early 8 o clock midterm. i usually sleep at 11 or 12. owell, hope that helps. you can email if youd like . bye


----------



## amandelis (Sep 23, 2003)

I have the same problem! If I get up before about 9:00, I can guarantee that I will have diarrhea the moment I finish eating anything. But if I get up later than that I can eat the same food and won't have a problem. I don't know why but my stomach seems to be more sensitive the earlier I get up.


----------



## Zephyr (Mar 22, 2003)

I have the same morning issues. I found a cheap treatment at CVS called Equilactin. Its basicly chewable calcium pills that regulate the water in your intestines. If you take it the night before it will really help the morning D. I have had to be up really early on tuesdays to take a drive to a conference and I have taken this both times the night before and I didn't have to run to the bathroom once. It made me regular and able to have a BM in the evening when I am more comfortable.


----------



## cherokeechick (Sep 10, 2003)

That happens to me too! I wonder what the deal is? How odd. Even when I get the 8 hours of sleep I feel the best at, if I get up early it still does it that way. Perhaps the colon isn't ready to get up yet???


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2003)

I know exactly how you feel!! I thought it was only me, guess I was wrong. I am in college too and when I have to get up early I always get so sick and have D, this happens wether I eat or not and generally I don't have breakfast, but If I sleep in till like noon on the weekend then I am usually ok. I wonder what is going on? Its really a horrid thing to deal with especially when you have a test to take in ten mins and you know that there is no way you can get off the toilet. Talk about added pressure.


----------



## DebraD (May 7, 2003)

I thought I was the only one who had trouble mainly in the mornings only Monday thru Friday. It seems if I don't have to get up to go to work I usually don't have any trouble. I seem to have trouble making through the work-week and the weekends are fine. Anyone have any advice for this? Thanks. Debra.


----------



## Zephyr (Mar 22, 2003)

Is your body on a schedule? I would find that whenever I woke up, my intestines would kick in exactly an hour later, which usually meant that it happened right as I walked into work. Now I give myself enough time in the morning that I'm able to go to the bathroom just before I leave work. If it means getting up earlier- the peace of mind you have should be worth it.


----------

